

How PC People Keep Making Apple New iPad Customers - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/04/10/how-pc-people-keep-making-apple-new-ipad-customers/

======
zdw
See also the PC guy I talked to yesterday, who said his reason for supporting
PC's with Windows exclusively is that "They generate a lot of service calls".

This made me feel ill.

It's the computer equivalent of having a disease that is cured by taking
either of two drugs, the first which costs $100 but needs to be taken yearly
in perpetuity and second which costs $200 but you only have to take once.

------
bep
Steam works very good for it

~~~
AndrewDucker
Agreed. 1) Install Steam if you've never used it before on that machine.

2) Sign in if it's not set up to autologin.

3) Select any game you've ever bought on it

4) Wait for it to download if you've never played it on that machine

5) Play it.

Which means that for games you've played on that machine before it's just
"Click on game. Play it."

Which is as easy as iOS.

------
abrown28
Argument by Anecdote. Fail.

